# uber/lyft split screen 1 device, possible



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello I drive for both uber and lyft as many of you do, I've been trying to find a way to split screen the two apps on my galaxy tab 4 so that both are visible on screen at the same time instead of tabbing back and forth between the two or using multiple phones. 
There are a couple apps on the playstore that claim you can add any app to the default multi window feature of android but they either don't work as advertised or require rooting that isn't supported on my tab 4 android 5.1.1 
if anyone has found a way to make this work please share


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On my phone Uber seems happy to be split screened but Lyft says it cannot work split screen.


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hmm I'm using a galaxy note 4 phone or galaxy tab 4 tablet and uber won't even allow me to rotate the screen much less split-screen


----------



## MajorPainage (Jul 11, 2017)

Just use a second phone and tether it via bluetooth and have two screens.


----------



## FCTropix (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know the specific setting, I'm not familiar with android, but I watched a video, and it has to do with a setting that enables developer mode. 

Dev mode apparently overrides an app's preference on if it can be used in split screen. I can't find the video. But I know it was buried in the settings somewhere


----------



## la247 (Apr 18, 2015)

My tablet is Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T815)
First of all, you will need to ROOT your tablet, than install 2 paid apps below and you are good to go. You can do many useful tricks with split screen.
for root method, search xda forum. Warning!! -->>If you don't know what root is, please STOP here. if you make one wrong move you will BRICK your tablet.

MultiWindow Commander [ROOT] ($1.49)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.xpe.app.multiwindow.commander&hl=en

Rotation Control Pro ($2.49)
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=jp.snowlife01.android.rotationcontrolpro&hl=en


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

la247 thank you very much, 1 follow up question, I currently have the tablet rooted with the 1 touch Kingroot app but is there a specific root or framework required for those 2 apps?


----------



## Taduntadah67 (Jun 30, 2017)

Follow up Results

Samsung Galaxy Tab 4 8" 
Android lollipop 5.1.1 

Rooted with Kingroot 
Free download from
kingroots website

Bought and installed 
Multi window commander linked above 
And
Rotation control pro also linked above

Setup instructions
1. From top pull down menu enable multi window function.

2. Open multi window commander app

3. add uber driver and lyft driver (and any other apps you use while driving) by checking the box next to each app.

4. Restart device

5. Slide multi window tray from right side of screen (some devices may be left side) click first app, note first app will usually open full screen portrait mode by default, slide multi window tray open and select second app this will force both into split screen horizontal view.

6. Selecting a 3rd app from the tray will take the place of the inactive app in the split screen though the replaced app will still be running in the background.

Enjoy and thanks again to la247 for pointing us in the right direction.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I can do it on my non-rooted Nexus 9 tablet running Android Nougat after following some steps I saw in a video on YouTube.

I had to enable developers mode on the tablet, and then go into an option under that and enable the one that lets apps run side by side, even if they weren't flagged by the developer as being able to do that. Once I did that I could launch the Uber Driver app, then the Lyft app, and then split screen with each taking up half so that I could see both at once.

In practice I either run both at once on my cellphone with one in the background and deal with the periodic notices, or I run one on my cellphone, and one on a smaller tablet that I also mount in my car. The Nexus 9 is a bit large to mount on my dash.


----------



## Lexkan (Jan 13, 2017)

BrunoG said:


> I can do it on my non-rooted Nexus 9 tablet running Android Nougat after following some steps I saw in a video on YouTube.
> 
> I had to enable developers mode on the tablet, and then go into an option under that and enable the one that lets apps run side by side, even if they weren't flagged by the developer as being able to do that. Once I did that I could launch the Uber Driver app, then the Lyft app, and then split screen with each taking up half so that I could see both at once.
> 
> In practice I either run both at once on my cellphone with one in the background and deal with the periodic notices, or I run one on my cellphone, and one on a smaller tablet that I also mount in my car. The Nexus 9 is a bit large to mount on my dash.


Do you remember YouTube video?


----------



## DRIVER-99 (Oct 16, 2017)

I thought the "MYSTRO" app was the solution when you are driving for both companies as well as managing the pings for picking up passengers? 
I downloaded it but still haven't used it.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=partners.driver.mystro&hl=en


----------



## grabby (Nov 5, 2017)

DRIVER-99 said:


> I thought the "MYSTRO" app was the solution when you are driving for both companies as well as managing the pings for picking up passengers?
> I downloaded it but still haven't used it.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=partners.driver.mystro&hl=en


OR, you can try Maxymo and it is free >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tech.gm.pegasusdriver


----------



## Scott Hucks (Dec 24, 2017)

I have tried and still use both Mystro and Maxymo and they both work great. Mystro is paid and Maxymo is free. Guess which one I plan on sticking with after my 30 trial of Mystro?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Taduntadah67 said:


> Hello I drive for both uber and lyft as many of you do, I've been trying to find a way to split screen the two apps on my galaxy tab 4 so that both are visible on screen at the same time instead of tabbing back and forth between the two or using multiple phones.
> There are a couple apps on the playstore that claim you can add any app to the default multi window feature of android but they either don't work as advertised or require rooting that isn't supported on my tab 4 android 5.1.1
> if anyone has found a way to make this work please share


While I recognize this thread is about 6 months old, I will suggest that Android 7.xx will allow split screen without additional apps. I just upgraded my OS to 7.1.1 on a budget trek 2 hd tablet and this was a very nice surprise. Hopefully there's an OS upgrade for your model available by now.


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

Scott Hucks said:


> I have tried and still use both Mystro and Maxymo and they both work great. Mystro is paid and Maxymo is free. Guess which one I plan on sticking with after my 30 trial of Mystro?


I used maxymo on NYE but ran into some issues with it about half way through the night. I had a ping for both Lyft and Uber come through at the same time and it accepted both, tried to switch back to the Uber app to call the pax but everytime I switched it would automatically switch back to Lyft on me. eventually the pax cancelled but then I had that auto switch issue the rest of the night and ended up turning it off out of frustration!


----------



## Grill (Jan 23, 2017)

If on an Android phone use split screen. When a ping comes in turn the other off, takes less than a second. Don't pay a monthly fee from a third party app.


----------



## MajorPainage (Jul 11, 2017)

grabby said:


> OR, you can try Maxymo and it is free >> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.tech.gm.pegasusdriver


It mentions 30 day trial and in app subscription. Is it still free or can you get by without subscription?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I dont have lyft driver but on my LG x Tab I can split screen betqeen Uber and other apps (Spotify if what I use on the left as thats my vehicle radio these days)


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

MajorPainage said:


> It mentions 30 day trial and in app subscription. Is it still free or can you get by without subscription?


No longer free, they are moving to a subscription model


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Motorola E4 PLUS. Massive amount of features including fingerprint recognition. $180 unlocked. Awesome phone. Uses Android 7.1.1. That is the key to the split screen. While I am doing rideshare it is instantaneous. Map apps open fast. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## AvidKain (Feb 6, 2018)

MajorPainage said:


> It mentions 30 day trial and in app subscription. Is it still free or can you get by without subscription?


It isn't free anymore, but it is very cheap compared to others, $2.99 a month, I spend more than that on a monster energy drink. LOL


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dolllarchaser said:


> While I recognize this thread is about 6 months old, I will suggest that Android 7.xx will allow split screen without additional apps. I just upgraded my OS to 7.1.1 on a budget trek 2 hd tablet and this was a very nice surprise. Hopefully there's an OS upgrade for your model available by now.


Is running both on a Trek 2 laggy/slow?


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Is running both on a Trek 2 laggy/slow?


Nope. Been running Pandora or Spotify with ride-sharing app (s) and separate navigation app at same time with no hiccups.


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

I use Mystro to manage my Uber and Lyft driver apps



DRIVER-99 said:


> I thought the "MYSTRO" app was the solution when you are driving for both companies as well as managing the pings for picking up passengers?
> I downloaded it but still haven't used it.
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=partners.driver.mystro&hl=en


I use the Mystro app to manage my Uber and Lyft pings. Works great!


----------



## Whistler (Jul 5, 2016)

Some great info here in this thread ! Thanks peeps !


----------



## RedANT (Aug 9, 2016)

Mystro is horrible. On multiple occasions I've gotten a Uber ping, but Lyft wouldn't turn off. If I switch it off manually it gets stuck on the Lyft app, and as soon as I open the Uber app, the (inactive) Lyft app open in front of it, denying me access to Uber, and making it impossible to get the pax address, to start the ride, get directions or close out. The only "fix" is to totally power off my phone and restart. 

Mystro, in theory, is a wonderful app, but it's so buggy that I'd rather just accept/reject pings and close apps individually.


----------



## LUV2DR1VE4YOU (Jan 10, 2018)

I agree there are issues but I personally would not rate it as 'horrible'. That type of rating says 'do not use it'. While I too have issues with it glitching every now and then, and it is extremely frustrating when it does, I would say that more often than not it works as intended. It has saved me from having to choose the ping and go offline on the other.

Again, yes I do get those glitches and it is frustrating, and I curse Mystro under my breath, but I am hoping they are working out the kinks. It is worth the costs for me so that I do not have to worry. I do not have exact statistics but I would say that I am glitch free about 90% of the time.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

la247 said:


> View attachment 138845
> 
> 
> My tablet is Galaxy Tab S2 (SM-T815)
> ...


How do you handle pax phone calls with this configuration?


----------



## QbanMike305 (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't use any special apps to automate my requests. I have both running simultaneously side by side on my Note 8. When I get a request on one, I can easily and quickly sign off the other one.

You can pretty much do this on any Android device. On some devices you might have to go to Developer Settings to activate this feature.


----------



## BeaconDelta (Jun 7, 2015)

Logging off of Lyft, and then seeing the app log you back on, may not have anything to do with the dual screen app. I submitted a trouble report to Lyft a couple of weeks ago after seeing the driver app log me back on spontaneously, minutes after I logged off. This happened with out anything touching the phone. My theory is. if there is any lag in the network connection, the app will act as if it's honoring your request to log off. But behind the scenes, if it fails to connect to the network in a timely fashion to send the logoff call, the app appears to magically log back on again. Probably, it never logged off in the first place.


----------



## Ric Starr (Jun 2, 2018)

S9 Galaxy runs a split screen for both with no problems at least as provided by Sprint


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Newer android versions have this feature.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Using note9 love this feature and easy to use.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

This thread is a perfect example of why punctuation matters! The title requires a question mark. OP is seeking a solution but the title implies he has one! What a disappointment.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

QbanMike305 said:


> I don't use any special apps to automate my requests. I have both running simultaneously side by side on my Note 8. When I get a request on one, I can easily and quickly sign off the other one.
> 
> You can pretty much do this on any Android device. On some devices you might have to go to Developer Settings to activate this feature.
> 
> View attachment 212876


The feature is standard on my Huawei Elate but not the option to make it vertical like in your photo instead of horizontal.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Hello. 

I have a OnePlus 6 that is running Android 8.1. The current Uber and Lyft applications both work okay in split screen mode. I have unable to get the Mystro app to function correctly. 

The issue I have with the split screen is that only one app is actually active at a time, so it is not truly multi-tasking. The last app that you touched is the active one. Both with receive ride requests, but the app that is not active will not display the pickup map.


----------



## NewJerseyFlyer (Sep 5, 2018)

I have no issue running both Lyft and Uber in split screen. Nothing special is needed, the function is built into the phone.


----------



## BeaconDelta (Jun 7, 2015)

I guess I'm forced to move to split screen now that the Uber driver app no longer lets me run Google Maps or Waze inside the app. Arrrg. I really don't have a choice here, the native navigation from Uber is dangerous...on several occasions it tried to take me (and my passenger) down the wrong way on one-way streets in Cinci, takes me down roads that dead-end that it thinks are connected, terrible. When I select Google or Waze as the preferred navigation, the Uber app makes these run on top, hiding important information from Uber while the ride is underway. 

So, how do you get a tablet to connect to your mobile carrier? Are you tethering to a mobile phone?


----------

